# My baby's ready for the season (today turned bad!)



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2006)

Got her all washed and waxed and ready to go. Rode her to work this morning in fact. First ride of the year. God, I miss Texas!!!!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 30, 2006)

ahhhhh i remember......miss it.....envy you... sigh


----------



## DWK5150 (Mar 30, 2006)

I will soon be joining you as well.  Need to go get her out of storage and ready to go still.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice Rode!!!  Too bad you gotta get it out of mothballs each spring.  Here in TX, I ride ALL year long. []  It is my everyday traveler. 






Minus the trailer & the case of water, of course, for daily riding. [8D]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 30, 2006)

[}]This should get the fur flying [}]

Hey Billy;

If you wanted a Goldwing why didn't you just go and buy one?


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2006)

Billy,

I was wondering what color that thing was. Looks much better that it did (and the garage too). []


----------



## Skye (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />[}]This should get the fur flying [}]
> 
> Hey Billy;
> ...



Bahhahahahhahaaaaa!

Hey, just because his bike has a reverse and yours dosent isnt a reason to pick on him. []


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 30, 2006)

So what do I say to my wife to finally convince her to let me get a bike? That looks like too much fun. She would really kill me if I came home with one. [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />[}]This should get the fur flying [}]
> 
> Hey Billy;
> ...


HAHAHA, Scott, very funny. Goldwings wished they looked this good! Actually, with the exception of my first (a 50cc Suziki when I was 15), all of my bikes have been touring models. My favorite until I bought this one was a Motoguzzi '76 850TR Police Special. Just never could talk myself in to doing the GoldWing thing.

And, Skye, it's the GWs that have reverse, Harleys don't unless they're triked and you choose to have an electric reverse installed.

Chris, you are sooooo funny. But it was pretty dirty from being in the shop all winter.

Jonathan, I've been riding since I was 15, but the first bike I bought after we got married almost cost me a divorce. She finally came around, but has thrown a shoe everytime I got a different bike. I'd been wanting a Harley since forever and several years ago she gave me the green light to get one. I bought this one within two weeks of that and she still threw a fit. What I'm trying to say is, sometimes you just have to do it. But make sure you can accept the consequenses. []


----------



## Skye (Mar 30, 2006)

That was a joke you goob.

I'll have to get a before and after shot of my dads bike once it's 'done'.


----------



## woodwish (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice bikes . . . weather here is great for one all year and drove one daily for years.  Loved riding them but got tired of being a target for idiots in cars and trucks, finally gave up bikes after spending too much time in the hospital after the last car tried to take me out.

Drive safely and watch out for the idiots that don't look for bikes[8D]


----------



## AirportFF (Mar 30, 2006)

here's mine. 1995 Honda Magna


<br />


----------



## AirportFF (Mar 30, 2006)

And the wife's 2003 Shadow



<br />


----------



## Mudder (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> HAHAHA, Scott, very funny. Goldwings wished they looked this good!



Hmmmm;

[}] Let's play [}]


Your bike










 What your trying to imitate







ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2006)

ROTFL! So that's what you meant, Scott. Nothing could be farther from the truth. See how all the red in that Wing is pretty much three pieces? I can take mine apart.

Thanks for the laugh... I needed it! The roads up here are horrible. Between the potholes and elevated seam ridges running across the road, I often forget that I'm not in Arkansas. Anyway I hit one of those ridges coming home from work today and it knocked my right saddlebag lid off. An F-150 driver beside me was kind enough to get my attention and tell me... after he ran over it. [!] It's the lid that you see in the picture. Or should I say WAS. It's junk now. And finding parts for this 20 year old Harley is getting harder every year.


----------



## Texas Taco (Mar 31, 2006)

Now that's some good looking scooters.  But if it was street bikes it would be an Blue 1983 FXWG or a Red Glide would do.  Nice bike Billy.


----------



## angboy (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AirportFF_
> <br />here's mine. 1995 Honda Magna
> 
> 
> <br />



I kind of feel like reading this thread is like reading a foreign language! This just isn't an area that I have any knowledge about. BUT, I can say that this is one heck of a shiny bike! And your wife's purple one is very nice looking!


----------



## Mudder (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />ROTFL! So that's what you meant, Scott. Nothing could be farther from the truth. See how all the red in that Wing is pretty much three pieces? I can take mine apart.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh... I needed it! The roads up here are horrible. Between the potholes and elevated seam ridges running across the road, I often forget that I'm not in Arkansas. Anyway I hit one of those ridges coming home from work today and it knocked my right saddlebag lid off. An F-150 driver beside me was kind enough to get my attention and tell me... after he ran over it. [!] It's the lid that you see in the picture. Or should I say WAS. It's junk now. And finding parts for this 20 year old Harley is getting harder every year.



Sorry to hear of your bad luck. Hopefully the part will be one that is easy to find.


[}] But is all else fails you can always buy a wing [:0]


----------



## Skye (Mar 31, 2006)

This is what a bike should look like. No, it's not mine [V]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like a Russ special.


----------



## AirportFF (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />This is what a bike should look like. No, it's not mine [V]



I'm not a big fan of the bobber look.


----------



## AirportFF (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll post some pics when I get home of her bike's airbrushing. It had about 110 miles on it before I stripped it down and rebuilt it. The only thing that's stock on it are the engine internals. Can't beat the Honda reliability.[]


----------



## jahlg (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice rides, my baby is handicapped with 4 wheels!


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 31, 2006)

> This is what a bike should look like. No, it's not mine



Hey Skye,
Where's a pic of YOUR bike??[?][8D][?]


----------



## Skye (Mar 31, 2006)

It's the one I'll be modifying. Notice the wooden struts as markers, lol
Going to chop the rear fender, lower the headlight, remove the tach, flat black paint all around, red the rims, drag bars, lose the mirrors, hopefully replace the tank some day...







Here's a photochop of it:


----------



## AirportFF (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jahlg_
> <br />Nice rides, my baby is handicapped with 4 wheels!



Man I love old MOPARS. I had a '60 Superbee many moons ago. Did you happen to see the new Challenger?


----------



## Skye (Mar 31, 2006)

New Challenger is 1000 times better than the new Charger. It's what the Charger _should_ have looked like.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to ride an iron horse; but after my last donation of skin to the local roadway system, I decided to take up the crafting of pens!!


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 31, 2006)

Skye,
Is that a 750 or 1100 Virago?  I used to have a 750 the same color..  Sometime, I miss it, 'cause my Venture weighs a grand.....[^]


----------



## Skye (Mar 31, 2006)

750, yeah it's nice an light. I wish it had a downtube though. I dont dig the look of a  bike without one. Just dosent seem right.

Good thing about it is it runs like a champ.


----------



## Probie (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, I might just be the first to add this style of bike to the thread.  A 2001 Honda VFR 800 FI.  I am actually listing it soon on Ebay to help finance a new addition to the house.  A 20 X 20 2 story add on for a dedicated shop.  Should bring in at least $5,100.


----------



## angboy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />It's the one I'll be modifying. Notice the wooden struts as markers, lol
> Going to chop the rear fender, lower the headlight, remove the tach, flat black paint all around, red the rims, drag bars, lose the mirrors, hopefully replace the tank some day...
> 
> ...



So is this you in the pictures Skye?


----------



## angboy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />I used to ride an iron horse; but after my last donation of skin to the local roadway system, I decided to take up the crafting of pens!!



Randy, just like I admired the ones (like the kind-hearted Billy []) who donated hair (like Billy obviously did![]), I have to admire your donation of skin! [}] The local roadway system is such a good organization to be the recipient of your charity! But somehow I'm getting the feeling that your donation wasn't quite voluntary? []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 1, 2006)

Well that is why they are known as donorcycles.
I have a little experience with having owned a Yamaha FZ 750 and a Honda CBR 600. Both of them had me donate skin, blood, and one bone to the hwy dpt. After the second one I decided that riding was definately not going to prolong my life.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't care what anyone tells you, there are two kinds of bikers. Those that have been down, and those that are going down. The trick is not to be stupid and have it be your fault.

I've nearly been killed by at least two autos. As a result, I ride like I'm invisible. Not meaning that I can do what I want 'cause no one sees me, but that no one sees me so I have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />.....there are two kinds of bikers. Those that have been down, and those that are going down.....



Amen, brother!!  One was totally my fault, one was totally "NOT" my fault and the third is still open for discussion.  

"Let's be careful out there!!!"


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />.....I'm getting the feeling that your donation wasn't quite voluntary.....



Would you believe that I dived under my bike to prevent the paint job from getting scratched!!!


----------



## woodwish (Apr 1, 2006)

I think I am with Randy on this.  I rode a bike daily for almost 15 years, it wasn't an occasional hobby or weekend thing, it was essential transportation.  Laid done several due to my own carelessness or studpidity.  When my wife was pregnant with our first I was hit by a car while on the way to meet her at a doctor's appt.  Nothing I could've done, did everything possible to be careful and defensive.  My wife never said a word about another bike, she just assumed that I would get one, but when I was laying in the hospital I decided that I wanted to see my kids grow up.  When I recovered and then collected the insurance money I bought a truck, a big truck.  I recently thought about getting another one, but I hope I have some grandkids soon and I want to be able to spoil them.[]


----------



## KenV (Apr 1, 2006)

An no one commented on that stack of wood in the garage.....


----------



## woodwish (Apr 1, 2006)

AirportFF- after looking back over the bikes in this thread I think I like the looks of your wife's Shadow the best, although yours is a close second.  All a matter of personal taste, but those are some nice bikes![8D]


----------



## AirportFF (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />AirportFF- after looking back over the bikes in this thread I think I like the looks of your wife's Shadow the best, although yours is a close second.  All a matter of personal taste, but those are some nice bikes![8D]


Thanks, I like the looks of hers more too. But mine has 35 more hp.




<br />



<br />


----------



## AirportFF (Apr 1, 2006)

couple more



<br />



<br />


----------



## woodwish (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice paint on a really nice bike, is your lathe painted that nice also? []


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Now, this is a "REAL" bike!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<br />


----------

